

Why patent lawyers are clueless about the software industry - dctoedt
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2012/03/why-patent-lawyers-are-clueless-about-the-software-industry/254963/

======
beagle3
Mostly because being clueful takes time and will not increase their income
(decrease it, if it will have any effect).

an Upton Sinclair quote fits here: 'It is difficult to get a man to understand
something when his salary depends on his not understanding it.'

------
Tangurena
To become a patent attorney, one needs an undergraduate degree in science or
engineering, followed by a law degree. Most folks aiming for law degrees pick
easy majors for their undergrad degree and are thus automatically excluded
from sitting for the patent agent exam (when you pass the bar, you then become
a patent attorney).

To make things more difficult, the America Invents bill passed last year
changes a lot of things, so folks studying for the exam now have twice as much
material to study in order to pass.

